# CAM Timing ? SWitchback XT



## RAZOR62 (Jun 7, 2006)

Anyone know how to adjust the cam timing on an XT? 
After replacing the string the timing is out. I've never done this before but it looks like I'm putting it more out of time by twisting the string. If I twist the opposite end of the string will this reverse the rotation or should I adjust the cable even though I did not replace it? I did not add any twists to the string when I installed it so backing off on the twists wont work will it?


----------



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

How close is the axle to axle measurement and is the cam over rotated or under, how close is the max poundage?


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Twisting the cable adds pounds, draw lenth and brace height, shortens ATA, and rotates the cam to the string. untwisting it does the reverse. Twisting the string shortens draw lenth, ATA, increases brace height, to some degree lowers pounds, and rotates the cam to the riser. Untwisting does the reverse. The question becomes hows the bow specs, draw lenth and draw weight? The cable will have a faster impact on cam orientation.


----------



## RAZOR62 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. I just came back from tinkering with and shooting the bow. Unfortunately I hadn't read your posts before doing so. I was hesitant to touch the cable and the cam was over-rotated from what I could tell. I took a few twists out of the string. As I mentioned I hadn't added any twists to the string when I installed it so I was untwisting the factory twists. This realligned the cam and put the ATA smack on. I don't have a scale yet so I didn't measure draw weight. Before I made these adjustments I was shooting way off to the right (6" at 20 yrds). I shoot left handed. I asked about this in an earlier post and was told to set the bow back to specs. That's why I was curious about cam rotation. Well now that everythings back where it should be I'm still off to the right. I moved the rest and got back on at 20 and 30 yards but I'm concerned about how close my rest is to the riser. Specs call for 13/16" and I'm at about 3/4". I'd just like to everything right before heading to the paper tuning. Why do you suppose the bow is shooting to the right with the rest at it's nominal position?


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

3/4ths is OK. I'd be surprised if you stay there. If you mess with paper you'll likely end up closer to the riser. Are you planing on hunting, with fixed blades? Have you tried walk-back or french tuning (or what ever is the proper term)?


----------



## RAZOR62 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nope, haven't tried any paper or walkback tunning I was unsure if I should proceed with the rest in it's current position but you're saying that 3/4" from the riser is acceptable and that it may even end up closer?


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Just saying Mathews recomends the 13/16ths as a starting point. It will end up ? depending on YOU, your grip, draw lenth, arrow spine, etc, etc. Don't be surprised or hesitant to move it a little either way. Most end up closer than the 13/16ths. Nothing to freak about. Enjoy the bow.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Your new string was probably a little short do to the way they are measured under 100 # of pull and then it hasn't been shot enough to stretch it back out? If you didn't change the cable then I don't know where to start with the 6 inch right shots.


----------

